# Toro Greensmaster Flex 21000 Series



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

I was looking at this mower and have only dreams of mowing low but and was thinking I might work my way to that point. This looks like a great well mower to get but the max height is less than 1". I reely  would like to be able to mow lower but not ultra low for a while. Not sure if I could do 1-2" to start until I am comfortable.

Is there a mower than can do these taller heights as well? I see that Toro sells a high height of cut cut but can't find any description as to what that is or does.

Thank you kindly,
Silver Cymbal


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

You wouldn't want a flex. Older Flex 21 models can get up to 5/8 or 3/4 inch with the high HOC kit, but newer Flex 2100 and Flex 2120 models will max out at less than half an inch (0.375 IIRC?).

In the greensmower category, what you would want is a Greensmaster 1600. Those max out at 1.25 inches. Greensmaster 1000 goes up to 1 inch. I think the John Deere models (180,220,260) max out at just over an inch?

If you're wanting to go up to 2 inches, I don't really know if there's a reel mower, greensmower or not, that will go that high. Maybe one of the newer Cal Trimmers (my older one only went to 1 3/8 max), Mclane, or Tru-Cut.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think the swardman goes to 2in. The 220E goes to 1.5in


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

Thank you, I am very glad I posted here first. I had a feeling they probably wouldn't be great for what I wanted, saved me some money! Thank you


----------

